# Topics > General topics and testing > Discussions and suggestions for improvement to the portal >  Link in bio

## Airicist2

What does link in bio mean? As the name suggests “link in bio” refers to the clickable URL that you can add to your profile section. Most social media platforms give you the option to add a link in your bio to take followers to your website, product page, content or some other important page.

----------


## Airicist2

Linktree, freemium social media reference landing page, Melbourne and Sydney, Australia

----------


## Airicist2

Beacons AI, Inc., tools for the creator economy, San Francisco, California, USA

----------


## Airicist2

lnk.bio

youtube.com/channel/UCwB26b3TCocPb8TDm8g29rQ

facebook.com/lnkbio

twitter.com/lnk_bio

linkedin.com/company/lnkbio

instagram.com/lnk.bio

Co-founder and CTO - Andrea Olivato

Co-founder and CEO - Sabrina Stefani

----------


## Airicist2

"11 of the Best Link in Bio Tools for Instagram"

by Werner Geyser
August 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Bio Link

bio.link

youtube.com/channel/UCMtHlkP8mJDQjxHPkwOOnbQ

facebook.com/biodotlink

twitter.com/biodotlink

instagram.com/biodotlink

producthunt.com/posts/bio-link-4

Founder - Jijo Sunny

----------


## Airicist2

Later

later.com

youtube.com/LaterMedia

facebook.com/latermedia

twitter.com/latermedia

linkedin.com/company/latergram-me

instagram.com/latermedia

Co-founder and CEO - Roger Patterson

Co-founder and Board Member - Matt Smith

----------


## Airicist2

Linkpop by Shopify

producthunt.com/posts/linkpop-by-shopify




Linkpop - Make your Link in Bio Shoppable

Mar 21, 2022




> Turn your audience into customers through your social bio with Linkpop—a free link in bio tool designed for commerce, powered by Shopify’s fast and secure checkout.

----------

